# recommendations for charter locations close to SE USA?



## DuaneIsing (Jul 10, 2001)

We''re currently exploring the possibility of a 10 day charter in the Grenadines next June or July. If we need to scale back from the expense of such a trip, can anyone recommend a worthwhile location closer to the US (we live in Pennsylvania)? I''m wondering if the Bahamas would be a good charter location.

Thanks in advance for suggestions.

Duane


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi,
What is your total budget for the trip? Will the charter be bareboat or with a captain? I did a charter in Hawaii and I got my Coastal Navigation and Bareboat certs from ASA with my wife for about 165 per day per person (7 Day trip). The total budget was $2300 and airfare was with a bunch of frequent flyer miles. So I gues it is dependent on how much you want to spend.
Tiger


----------



## DuaneIsing (Jul 10, 2001)

Tiger,

Thanks for your reply. I don''t have the exact figures in front of me, but we had 4 people on a 9-day BVI bareboat charter this past June for about $1650 per person (including airfare). We ate most of our meals aboard with food we brought and ate like kings.

To be readily affordable, I would hope to keep the total costs down to $1200 per person for 9-10 days if we are careful with discretionary spending.

Frequent flier miles are almost all used up already, so affordable airfare is a big plus. Warm water would be nice, although some folks on the CWBB suggested New England, which is something to consider. 

I will certainly continue researching for myself, but just wondered if someone out there had already discovered a good deal.

Again, thanks for your help.

Duane


----------



## bullseye (Jun 10, 2002)

with the US dollar soo strong against the aussie dollar ,you could just about afford to come here for a cruising holiday,somewhere like Sydney & Broken Bay,or the Whitsundays!

but of course the flight time would take a big chunk of sailing time away.


----------



## Eva (Feb 27, 2001)

The Abacos (Bahamas Out Islands) are a wonderful chartering destination. There are a number of charter companies there, including the Moorings and Sail Abaco (a company I''ve used twice, which charters 32 and 36 foot PDQ catamarans). If nothing else, airfare to Marsh Harbour is going to be a lot less that airfare to the Grenadines, especially since there are more options to get there. I paid about $400 pp for airfare for my sail this June.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Duane:
Costa Brava wll be chartering in the Bahamas (Abaco) January thru July. You can check us out on our website at www.wavesteed.com. If you are still interested, please let us know.


----------

